# Μια επιστολή συγγνώμης



## Theseus (Aug 11, 2021)

Μπορεί οι συνάδελφοι μας να ρίξουν μια ματιά στην αυτή τη επιστολή απολογίας και προτείνουν βελτιώσεις και/ή διορθώσεις πριν τη στείλω; Το περιεχόμενο είναι αυτονόητο:-

"Κυρία Ά--,
Συγγνώμη που έχω (ούτως ειπείν) κλέψει τον άνδρα σου από σένα, ενώ βρισκόσαστε και οι δυο στις διακοπές στην Κρήτη. Δεν ήξερα ότι ήσαστε στην Ελλάδα, στη χώρα των πατέρων σου και του διακεκριμένου πατέρα, Διονύση Τσικλητήρα. Όλως περιέργως, πάντα φαντάζομαι τον σύζυγο σου να κάθεται στα δωμάτια του στην Οξφόρδη με κείνο στοχαστικό βλέμμα στο πρόσωπό του, όπως σε μία από τις φωτογραφίες του! Μια ρομαντική παραίσθηση, ξέρω εγώ...Όμως το θέμα είναι ότι, εάν δεν προσέξεις, οι κλασικές σπουδές μπορούν να γίνουν κάτι σαν εμμονή. Πάντως, έστω και έτσι, ελπίζω να έχετε και οι δυο ξεκούραστες διακοπές και δοκιμάζετε πολλά ποτήρια καλό κρασί με μια περιστασιακή ρακή. Καλές διακοπές."

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.


----------



## nickel (Aug 11, 2021)

"Κυρία Ά--,
Συγγνώμη που έχω (ούτως ειπείν) κλέψει τον άνδρα σου από σένα*, ενώ βρισκόσαστε και οι δυο σε διακοπές στην Κρήτη. Δεν ήξερα ότι βρίσκεστε στην Ελλάδα, στη χώρα των πατέρων σου και του διακεκριμένου πατέρα σου, Διονύση Τσικλητήρα. Όλως περιέργως, πάντα φαντάζομαι τον σύζυγό σου να κάθεται στα δωμάτιά του** στην Οξφόρδη με κείνο το στοχαστικό βλέμμα στο πρόσωπό του, όπως σε μία από τις φωτογραφίες του! Μια ρομαντική παραίσθηση, ξέρω 'γώ... Όμως το θέμα είναι ότι, εάν δεν προσέξεις, οι κλασικές σπουδές μπορούν να γίνουν κάτι σαν εμμονή. Έστω κι έτσι, ελπίζω να έχετε και οι δυο ξεκούραστες διακοπές και να δοκιμάσετε πολλά ποτήρια καλό κρασί και μια περιστασιακή ρακή. Καλές διακοπές."

* Ίσως και απλούστερα: που σου έχω (ούτως ειπείν) κλέψει τον άνδρα ενώ...
** Μάλλον «στο δωμάτιό του» στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Theseus (Aug 11, 2021)

Ως συνήθως, Νίκελ, σ’ ευχαριστώ πολύ, Χαίρομαι που δεν τα πήγα πολύ άσχημα….


----------



## Earion (Aug 12, 2021)

Για ποιον ακριβώς *Τσικλητήρα *πρόκειται, Θησέα;


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2021)

This one, I suppose.






Dennis Ciclitira - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Theseus (Aug 14, 2021)

Το πέτυχες διάνα, Νίκελ!


----------



## Earion (Aug 16, 2021)

Earion said:


> Για ποιον ακριβώς *Τσικλητήρα *πρόκειται, Θησέα;


Κάποιος δεν προσέχει τι γράφω...


----------

